# Struggling not to cheat



## DJBel (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm 35 weeks pregnant, so I'm getting close to the end. My GD (gestational diabetes) has been under control for the last 2 months, I'm still maintaining a good weight and my baby's weight is average as well. But for the last 2 weeks, I'm struggling so much not to cheat. Not to sneak in a piece of cake or some rice here and there, everyday. I've been blowing up my sugar levels. 
It's terrible and the guilt is overwhelming. I end up getting so upset that this just makes me want to eat carbs even more. In general my diet has been difficult with GD because I'm a vegetarian and keeping that carb count low is tough. Its been a few weeks since I've seen my GD team, because of the guilt I think I'm avoiding seeing them which is not helpful either. 

I just feel so guilty that I'm trapped in this vicious cycle of doom that is harming me and my baby. I have approx 5 weeks left of this pregnancy and at this point I'll do anything to get back on the horse, I just don't know where to start....


----------



## BlueArmy (Oct 22, 2021)

Forget about anything that has happened and just take it one day at a time - just be good for tomorrow. Then once you have done that, give the second day a go. Only 35 of those or less and you’ve made it!


----------

